# which animals do you wish were more common in the furry community?



## liljekonvalj (Jan 7, 2018)

so i don't..actually have a fursona! i'm more the type to have multiple characters so i've yet to settle on one that's supposed to "represent" me. one of the hardest things is deciding what animal i should even have, i love goats and bats but some part of me wants to just have a really obscure kind of animal haha, just cause it'd be interesting to work with design-wise i guess.
but i've seen some people with like...catfish ocs and other really unconventional ones, i was wondering if any of you feel lonely or haven't seen a fursona of your type? or is there an animal that you don't have a character of but would still like to see more of? 
i'm curious!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Sergal appear popular, but in reality, there aren't too many used as main characters. 

This saddens me


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2018)

This Furry "community" you speak of doesn't exist, mate.

It's all up to personal choice. Some species will no doubt be more common due to people's interests and what they like.

That said, I want more wolves. :3
_giggles my ass off_


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jan 7, 2018)

I would enjoy seeing more feathered friends, especially the smaller ones like finches and sparrows.


----------



## jellicle (Jan 7, 2018)

I would love to see some "ugly" animals. Blobfish or angler fish especially. More fish in general as well.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

There's not too many tigers out there. When I first got started with choosing my sona, I wanted to be a wolf, as they are one of my favorite animals. But it just didn't seem to fit. So I did some research and finally decided on a tiger


----------



## charlesgray (Jan 8, 2018)

I guess more birds and aquatic animals. I went with a shark because I love the water and I can be aggressive but most time I’m just shy.


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 8, 2018)

I rarely see Red Panda's on the forums at all even though they seem to be popular on the main site.
I think being an animal that represents yourself is fun and there is a reason why there are so many wolves. People like being part of a group.  Foxes are popular because they are the type that like being with others but are a little less dependant on being in a pack.

I choose a red panda because I'm more of an introvert and even though I'm friendly as heck, I can't really deal with people for long periods of time.
I think most people caught on to this by now, but I need lots of alone time. ☆

I'm also quite shy but I hide it.


----------



## SophiaSophisticated (Jan 8, 2018)

We need more badgers, weasels, hyenas, hooves animals, primates, small mammals, birds, reptiles, amphibians, fish, etc.


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 8, 2018)

I'd like to see more pigs. I really don't see enough of those. Especially ones that aren't obese.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 8, 2018)

I'd like to see more cows, but more "plain vanilla" cows. Less bulls and holstiens (cows with udders), and normal straight up cows.

-I'd like to see more horse fursonas. Actually more non-MLP pony fursonas would be nice, like a proper Shetland pony, something along those lines. 

-I'd like to see some more female centaurs (maybe I'll use mine more often, or actually get her own fiction series going)

-And lastly, I'd like to see more panther and kangaroo furonas and OCs that are inflation oriented (Fursona/OCs that get inflated a lot or like getting inflated).


----------



## Baalf (Jan 8, 2018)

I'd love to see some more Porcupines, especially prehensie-tailed ones. Lately, I've had a soft spot for porcupines in general.


----------



## refroste (Jan 8, 2018)

we need more wolves /s

I don't see very many cow fursonas around to be honest, or most farm animals for that matter


----------



## Simo (Jan 9, 2018)

I'd like to see more small to medium wild mammals:

In particular:

Skunks, of course
Raccoons (odd, I can't think of a single active raccon, on the forums)
Badgers
Weasels
Monoose


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jan 9, 2018)

We need more magikarps


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 9, 2018)

Pandas, we need more pandas


----------



## mustelidcreature (Jan 14, 2018)

margays,martens,fishers and chesapeake bay retrievers,once I searched for chessies on fa because I have an oc inspired by my dog that's one,and I couldn't find any ?
there's way more underrated species but I'm doing these based on species that my oc's are


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Jan 14, 2018)

Honestly I kinda wish there was more bird Fursonas here in the fandom, anthro birds have always struck a cord with me as having the potential to look epic as hell or just ascetically good looking.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 14, 2018)

It looks like there used to be more otters active on FAF than there are at the moment.  I wonder where they went?  I'm surprised there aren't more corvids too - it seems like there would be a lot of scope for creating an interesting fursona with those.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jan 14, 2018)

Since I have a penchant for big cats, I'd like to see more Leopards, Panthers, Tigers or Lions etc. around.


----------



## Nexiaat (Jan 15, 2018)

Owls, kangaroos, and porcupines.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

As one of the more common animals in america at least, i am surprised and sad there aren't more raccoons.


----------



## Redwulf16 (Jan 24, 2018)

moar pokemans. definitely.


----------



## Jarren (Jan 24, 2018)

For land critters: Pangolins.
Sea critters: Exotic fishes of any type. (Lionfish, blue-tang, sailfish)
Mythical critters: Gryphons


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

Bats, enfields, and SEAHORSES! I have only met ONE seahorse furry, and he is so cuuuuute!

I may make a seahorse fursona, too!


----------



## Dongding (Jan 26, 2018)

Pigs and Sheep. :3

And goats... and cows...


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 26, 2018)

Bunnies.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 29, 2018)

I really want to see some pangolins. They need love.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jan 30, 2018)

Hybrids/Kelpie Horses/Shapeshifter Witches/Shapeshifting Spirits/Demon Shifters/Ceantures/Dark Fairie Shifters/Elemantals Shifters/Meremaids/Sirens/Vampires .


----------



## AustinB (Feb 2, 2018)

You know, I haven’t seen that many insect furries. I kinda wanna see more them around. Although I guess they’re kinda of a niche or something. I love moth fursonas the most, and you only really see those types of fursonas if you really look for them. They’re not something you come across on a daily basis like foxes or wolves. If I ever eventually do make a fursona, it would probably be a moth or a bat. Bats are pretty cool too and I don’t see many of them around.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 2, 2018)

Slugs.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 2, 2018)

Where are all the pretty butterflies and cute little lady bugs and hyperactive grasshoppers xoxo.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 2, 2018)

And last but not least creepy cute spiders and  the strange uber cute praying mantist.


----------



## Amiir (Feb 2, 2018)

Bovines and bugs


----------



## Zhalo (Feb 2, 2018)

We need more fennec foxes, there are a lot of foxes but not enough fennec Foxes.

Also Huskys


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 2, 2018)

Badass sea critters
Tardigrades
Non pervy farm animals
Mythological creatures that aren't dragons


----------



## KiokuChan (Feb 2, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Badass sea critters
> Tardigrades
> Non pervy farm animals
> Mythological creatures that aren't dragons


If it makes you feel any better there are some griffons here, and in undergrad I had a pheonix LARPing character, though I only got to use her once. I had a dragon character I mainly used and a griffon I never got to, but did where at a Ren Faire. They were all clothing style costumes though.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 2, 2018)

I'd deffinitely like to see more bugs. I hate creepy crawlies irl but I think bug furries are pretty interesting.


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 2, 2018)

Beavers


----------



## KiokuChan (Feb 2, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'd deffinitely like to see more bugs. I hate creepy crawlies irl but I think bug furries are pretty interesting.


I personally love insects. They are super interesting!


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 2, 2018)

KiokuChan said:


> If it makes you feel any better there are some griffons here, and in undergrad I had a pheonix LARPing character, though I only got to use her once. I had a dragon character I mainly used and a griffon I never got to, but did where at a Ren Faire. They were all clothing style costumes though.


That's pretty neat.
I just feel like Dragons have cornered the market on mythological creatures in the fandom. We need to branch out more.


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 2, 2018)

Less big tiddy lewd cows..............._please_


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 3, 2018)

Anything that isn't a mammal.
In addition, anything that isn't a canine.


----------

